
Whoops Google Says Mysterious Wave of Unbootable Macs Is Their Bad - mseri
https://gizmodo.com/whoops-google-says-mysterious-wave-of-unbootable-macs-1838430057
======
ColinWright
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082381)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073819)

